# heres some eye candy from mike jones



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

got home today and it was box in the breezeway time. more beutys from California via mike jones. these are out of ol zirk I sent mike a couple slabs a year ago for a trade in turnings and he work that jones majic again . stunning pieces mike bowl looks incredible. and me and my youngest loved the coffee mugs.also the jug he made from the same stuff I got last year. outstanding work mike she was curly for sure. gota go find another tree like her back there in the swamp many thanks duck

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 18 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW that's some awesome work and wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

Mike Jones is Totally. Freaking. Awesome. 

What a bunch of cool stuff and Duck you deserve it for all you give to folks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 8, 2014)

Maple surple jug ? Breakfast at Duck's , WOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Maple surple jug ? Breakfast at Duck's , WOW


 

 nooooooooo you cant put syrup in the ol ducks curly jug--- its fer lookin at

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike Jones is Totally. Freaking. Awesome.
> 
> What a bunch of cool stuff and Duck you deserve it for all you give to folks.


 
yes kevin he is one of the masters here.--- one hell of a guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 8, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> nooooooooo you cant put syrup in the ol ducks curly jug--- its fer lookin at



Translation: Jug's already filled with something, but what it's filled with, the Duck don't want to share - be it maple syrup, sweet tea, or something else!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

I know my coffee mugs full of hazelnut coffee right now these are my favorite mugs now there great.


----------



## RayBell (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful wood, and beautiful work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Craftsman and artist are understatements!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Craftsman and artist are understatements!


 
joe his finnish and detail is off the charts one very talented man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 8, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> joe his finnish and detail is off the charts one very talented man


 
Maybe if I'm real lucky one of these days I'll come up with something he likes that I can swap for a turning! Maybe the California Pepper I got from Todd will temp him. But it is green and only 2" thick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

don't hurt his talented turners arm while while your twisting it with those purty goodies your hidin joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice wood and Fantastic use of it!!! I love the jug!!! Dave you are a lucky ducky!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> joe his finnish and detail is off the charts one very talented man



I agree we're fornutate enough to have a MJ turning and the finish is literally flawless. I even looked with a magnifying glass and it's like a robot finished this thing just perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

I sent mike a special back breaker last week to see just what the California master can create. its a secret and should be awesome when ever he unveils it to us in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2014)

That's beautiful stuff, Dave! I've admired Mike's work since I first saw it, and this latest batch of goodies is just as impressive! 

It doesn't hurt that he started with that ugly old duck wood!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful stuff, Dave! I've admired Mike's work since I first saw it, and this latest batch of goodies is just as impressive!
> 
> It doesn't hurt that he started with that ugly old duck wood!


 
ugly who you callin ugly lol your next doc guess what I found

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 8, 2014)

Love that jug. Makes me think of Carolina... Wonder why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the jug. Great work. Gary


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful work Mike! And everyone rest assured Duck knows what to put in that jug. He's not that far from Hardin County KY...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

Wowzer ... they are amazing!


----------

